# Bugs...



## Diver Temple (May 24, 2019)

So, if I don't have a kiln and I don't want bugs coming off of the pieces of trees I am collecting, what is the best way to eliminate the tiny ants that seem to be hiding in the wood (not termites). Liberal use of bug and ant spray applied, but I would love to not have to worry about the little things getting into my stock...
~Mo


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2019)

You can soak em in water in a garbage can for a week or so. Then they'll be soggy, but bug free.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 2


----------



## David Hill (May 24, 2019)

The aerosol Ant&roach spray works -- hotshot or raid. Sticks around for a while too==gets the stragglers

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 24, 2019)

Boracare

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Karl_TN (May 24, 2019)

Smaller pieces can be soaked in DNA (Denatured Alcohol). This should kill any bugs, dry the wood quicker and reduce cracking. 

Also, keep a spray bottle of IPA (Isopropyl Alcohol) handy if the ants are on the outside and you don't want to use pesticides.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 25, 2019)

I have had great success with putting smaller pieces in the oven at the lowest setting for a few hours. Cooks em dead! Works great on turning stock sized pieces. Dont leave it un attended though in case it starts smoking. I usuly put it in, bring it up to temp for a couple hours and then shut it off but leave it in the oven while it cools. Anything over 130 to 140 degrees will kill bugs, I think the lowest my oven goes is 170.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (May 25, 2019)

Well i’ve said this before and others have been doubtful. BUT. I have built a house with various species of wood. All of it was infested with powder post beetles. I went to Lowes or Tractor Supply or Home Depot and bought quarts of concentrated termite/carpenter ant killer and mixed it in a small pump up sprayer and soaked all 4 sides with spray. It’s been 5 years and not a sign of beetles

But nobody believes me!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CWS (May 25, 2019)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Well i’ve said this before and others have been doubtful. BUT. I have built a house with various species of wood. All of it was infested with powder post beetles. I went to Lowes or Tractor Supply or Home Depot and bought quarts of concentrated termite/carpenter ant killer and mixed it in a small pump up sprayer and soaked all 4 sides with spray. It’s been 5 years and not a sign of beetles
> 
> But nobody believes me!


I believe you Ralph. Us wise men have to stick togeather.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 25, 2019)

Assuming you are not dealing with large pieces of tree in your shoparage, stuff them in a garbage bag, give it a good shot of ant and roach spray, and tie it shut for a day or two. They'll go away.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 25, 2019)

But @rocky1 , where do they go if the bag is tied shut?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1 (May 25, 2019)

To bug heaven!

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Diver Temple (May 28, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> Smaller pieces can be soaked in DNA (Denatured Alcohol). This should kill any bugs, dry the wood quicker and reduce cracking.
> 
> Also, keep a spray bottle of IPA (Isopropyl Alcohol) handy if the ants are on the outside and you don't want to use pesticides.


I had a gallon of DA sitting there the whole time, had a couple of smaller chunks that I soaked to be safe. The others are rather large so I soaked em with pesticide after pulling as much bark off as I could. Painted the ends to slow the drying a little, time to wait and see...


----------



## Diver Temple (May 28, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Assuming you are not dealing with large pieces of tree in your shoparage, stuff them in a garbage bag, give it a good shot of ant and roach spray, and tie it shut for a day or two. They'll go away.


They do fit in a garbage bag. Used it on the bigger chunks.


----------



## Diver Temple (May 28, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have had great success with putting smaller pieces in the oven at the lowest setting for a few hours. Cooks em dead! Works great on turning stock sized pieces. Dont leave it un attended though in case it starts smoking. I usuly put it in, bring it up to temp for a couple hours and then shut it off but leave it in the oven while it cools. Anything over 130 to 140 degrees will kill bugs, I think the lowest my oven goes is 170.


I'll try that one while the wife is out for a girls night...she works from the house and my luck says I'll stink the place up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 28, 2019)

It shouldn't smell at all, if it smokes either the heat is to high or you left it in to long. Never leave it unattended!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 28, 2019)

Jus don't leave no grub worms in the oven! She might get a tad excited!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 14, 2019)

or, if it starts smoking, put the meat over it.........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

